
Blockchain-Enabled Kiosks - bootload
https://www.fastcompany.com/40405379/these-blockchain-enabled-kiosks-make-coffee-farmers-more-money-and-let-you-verify-your-beans
======
bootload
_" Bext360 has spent the last 18 months training its algorithms to identify
dozens of cherry details. The unit makes an offer for the produce, and the
grower decides whether to accept. If the answer is “yes,” the money is wired
there and then to their cell phone."_

Any coffee bean experts here? Q. What details do you grade the beans? Is this
done chemical/analytical way? Do things like smell matter?

